# Removing Cabinet Door Damper



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The hinge probably unclips from the door. We need a better picture of the door part of the hinge.


----------



## mtn66 (May 17, 2018)

Don't need to remove the hinge; only the damper. It snaps onto the cabinet part of the hinge, but I can't figure how to "unsnap" it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't know if this helps, but this is how Blum does it. A lot of times there is not much differences between manufacturers. They have spring loaded clips on the backside. First you pull the damper towards you, then you pivot out the rear end. Try pushing the damper assembly in all four directions at see if you have any movement.


----------



## mtn66 (May 17, 2018)

That doesn't seem to work on this style, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Show us a picture of the other end of the damper from inside the cabinet. I am thinking there is some sort of catch that will release it.


----------



## mtn66 (May 17, 2018)

Success! Thanks to JOED's post, I finally found a spring latch on the hidden backside of the damper. Very easy once you find the "secret" latch. Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## njstce4a11 (Feb 27, 2019)

Does anyone in this thread know where to BUY this exact same damper? I have searched high and low for them but cannot find them anywhere. I have the same ones, but some of them have snapped and I would like them replaced.


----------

